# Heat from a speed light ...



## lion rock (Nov 23, 2014)

The first topic I started!
It is about the heat created just in front of the speed light. 
Tonight, while testing my 600EX with ST-E3, I laid down the flash head on a seat so the light produced will not disturb the guests at the wedding party. A second similar test using my black pants to shield the light cause a burning sensation on my leg. I looked at my pants and found a burnt mark where the flash head laid. I went back to the seat and found another burnt mark!
Please be aware that the flash produces enough heat to burn fabrics.
Photo of the burnt mark on pants.
-r


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 23, 2014)

lion rock said:


> Please be aware that the flash produces enough heat to burn fabrics.



They can, but if you shoot like this be aware that your precious 600ex might not be around for long. Consecutive Full power flashing kills the flash tube, next to burning through your trousers :-o ... personally, I'm probably buying a cheap clone for these situations (full power with power pack) and protect my original Canons.


----------



## tpatana (Nov 23, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Please be aware that the flash produces enough heat to burn fabrics.
> ...



One shoot I was blasting my 580-II at high-to-full power. After some time, heard a nice bang from the flash. The tube exploded inside the flash. Switched another flash to finish the shoot, and back home I studied the internet. It wasn't that difficult to replace, so I ordered the whole head unit from Canon, I think it came around $75 to fix.

Some of the gels I've used with the flashes have obvious deformation from heat.

Just a tool, like any other tool. Use it as supposed, you'll be fine. If you push it to the limit, it might break or damage something around.


----------



## lion rock (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks Marsu and tpatana,
Not normally one to use a flash, nor one to go full blast, either. Just this time trying to sync the remote with the flash to use in a dark restaurant where a post wedding dinner was held. I didn't want to disturb the patrons of the place, so I faced the flash head down on my pants.
Note to self, don't do that again!
-r


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 30, 2014)

lion rock said:


> I didn't want to disturb the patrons of the place, so I faced the flash head down on my pants.



Sounds like swallowing a burning cigarette because your parents surprise you - I hear this is something you only do once, too :->


----------



## lion rock (Dec 1, 2014)

Marsu,
yeah, like trapping a thumb closing a car door. Been there, done that ... 
To both thumbs.
Never smoked before, though.

Again, that flash was hot!
-r

Sounds like swallowing a burning cigarette because your parents surprise you - I hear this is something you only do once, too :->
[/quote]


----------

